# (WA) AFC Super High Flyer



## JKL

Line bred Harley, NO Lean Mac NFC AFC Eba X Candlewood's High Hope

Outstanding First 3 Generations include : NFC AFC Eba, FC AFC Honest Abe, FC AFC Harley, NAFC FC Zip Code, FC AFC Ziparoo, 3xNFC AFC Lottie, AFC Candlewood Kate, FC AFC Itchin to Go, FC AFC Maggie

Fly has qual 2008 Natl Am, ran to the 8th series, qual 2009 Natl Am, ran 4 series. 
In the last 43 trials, he has been in the 4th series 36 times, placed or jammed 25 times.
1 - Open win, 3 - Am wins, 3 - Am 2nds, qualified for 2 Nationals, 40.5 AA pts with 100% Amateur training and handling. 

With only 9 trials run in 2009, Fly received a 1st, 2nd, 4th, Reserve Jam and 3 Jams, averaging 1.5 pts per trial.

And now in 2010 Fly wins the Open in his first trial of the year!!

Extremely consistant performer, 99.99999% Amateur trained, all points Amateur handled. 

Fly has always been low maintenance, he's an easy to train dog that requires very few corrections. Excellent goose hunting dog as well!

OFA Elbows Normal LR-EL 16501M25-PI, 
Hips Good LR-125451G25M-PI,
Eyes Clear Cerf LR-27625
CNM & EIC Clear

AKC Reg, OFA Cert, Cerf Cert, Neg Brucellosis Required

Contact Kim Johnston
www.suprdogs.com


----------

